# Vierwaldstättersee / Reuss (Luzern)



## t-bone (17. Oktober 2007)

Soo, Guten Tag

Ich bin begeisterter Angler und wohne in Luzern. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach Gleichgesinnten um Erfahrungen auszutauschen..

Auch wenn mir jemand beim Thema Trüschen weiterhelfen könnte!

G


----------



## ThomasL (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vierwaldstättersee / Reuss (Luzern)*

Hallo t-bone

Wegen Trüschen am Vierwaldstättersee kann ich dir nicht helfen, aber frag mal Dani_CH http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=9117, er hat dort Erfahrung


----------



## catch-and-release (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Vierwaldstättersee / Reuss (Luzern)*

Auf Trüschen ist gut in Hergiswil beim Bootssteg. Einfach Grundblei am besten mit Anti tangle(ca. 40-50g) kurzem vorfach15cm ca. 2er haken eventuell n paar leuchtkörper drauf und nen Tauwurm dran, gerade runter sinken lassen dann 20cm über grund wieder raufholen.


----------



## charly151076 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vierwaldstättersee / Reuss (Luzern)*

Hallo Leute

Bin neu hier.Stelle mich später noch genauer vor.
Ich fahre am mitte märz in die schweiz nach luzern.Wollte mal fragen wie das angeln so im Vierwaldstätter See ist.Und ob jemand lust hat mit mir dort mal zu angeln.Was kann man in dem See gut fangen....und wo gibts ne angelkarte ...Weiß auch nicht was ich an ruten mitnemen soll... vielleicht ne fliegenrute oder was zum Hechte angel ...Ich habe keine Ahnung
Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet.

Sascha


----------



## t-bone (12. März 2008)

*AW: Vierwaldstättersee / Reuss (Luzern)*

Karten gibts bei der Korporation in Luzern oder beim EW Fischereifachgeschäft in  Emmenbrücke.

Fliegenfischen am Vierwaldstättersee!? Habe ich noch nie probiert 

Angeln kannst du auf vieles. Aber Zander und Bass haben wir nicht im Angebot :-D


----------

